# Resistance to closing door



## Mithrandir1119 (Jul 11, 2014)

We just finished painting all of our doors. For the most part they all work great after the fact. There are a couple that are giving us problems. I'll just talk about the first one here though. 

We replaced our bedroom door with a solid wood prehung door. The slots for the hinges all seemed to line up. When I put the door up however there is some slight resistance when it is about an inch from closing. It still closes okay, but not as smooth and seamless as it used to be.  There is no rubbing around the frame as far as I can tell. I noticed that the top hinge slot on the door wasn't as deep as the others so I used the Dremel to bore it out a bit. That did seem to fix it though. Maybe a slight improvement. 

The other thing I noticed is that the top hinge seems a bit misaligned (attached photo). I can't figure out how to fix it though. Any ideas as to what I can do? Are there any other suggestions that I haven't thought of? 

Thanks!


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 11, 2014)

If you have 3 hinges you can pull the pin from that one and see if it&#8217;s binding with it out. 

Something is just a little out of alignment. As it gets close to being closed all the pins are trying to act on one centerline if one is crocked a little this is what you will feel.  It&#8217;s hard to tell without being there but use your powers of observation to study it. Stand on both sides and look at everything it can be. Maybe loosen one hinges screws and see what happens.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 11, 2014)

The edge of the door was a little out of wack from sanding, and the jig they used to cut the slots corrected for that and left one slot shallow. Put a peice of cardboard between the door aand the hinge. Replace what you removed
Welcome to the site, Some times the fix is worse than the problem.


----------



## Mithrandir1119 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll try that this evening.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey Mithrandir, if that doesn't work, just bang your staff on the floor and shout: "YOU SHALL NOT STICK!" and then wrestle it to the center of the earth


----------



## Mithrandir1119 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hahaha! Well played


----------

